# Very sick puppy



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I got boo about two weeks ago for my mom. She had a shih tzu and he ended up passing away when he was 7 months old after a check ups at the vets because he was throwing up. It devastated my mom. After about 3 years of convincing her she needed another dog I got her boo and now she is very sick. Two days ago she threw up in the middle of the night. I figured she ate something bad. The next night the same thing happened. Last night she threw up all night till now. It started being her dog food from earlier yesterday and now it's just white mucus looking. She cries when she throws up. She can't even hold down water. She's shaking a little bit. My mom is a complete wreck. The vet is 3 hours away and closed for the Holliday. We are searching for a vet to see her as an emergency visit. Until then what can I do for her.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She does not have a fever and I've been giving her water through a syringe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh crap, that kind of thing was going around my town for a while, how old is she? It was happening to puppies mostly around here. 
We still aren't sure what it was, but it was wiping out litters left and right on the other side of town. When I told everyone to revaccinate their females with a vaccine that protects against corona virus, the sick puppies stopped. 

She definitely needs a vet ASAP and she needs IV fluids. The dehydration is what was killing the puppies out here. 
Until you get a vet keep her warm, and ever 30 minutes give her some room temp water. Too much water, too cold of water, etc, will upset the stomach and she'll throw up again.
For poisoning, I mix up 2 eggs and a cup to a cup and a half of milk and syringe feed it to my dogs, it couldn't hurt.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear that. You really must find a 24 Hour Emergency Clinic and make the trip. Meanwhile, warmth and hydration as already mentioned! Parvo immediately comes to mind - do you know if she was vaccinated? Also, Corona, cocci, or e-coli are options, but I think you would typically be seeing diarrhea with those. I hope she is okay!!!

I wouldn't suspect poisoning now that you are on Day #3.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She had her first set of puppy shots and we were just about to do her second. She's about 11 weeks old now. I have chickens free ranging and she runs around the yard multiple times a day but my mom is always with her. do you think she could have contracted something? I hope it's not parvo but it wouldn't surprise me. My neighbors daughters puppy got sick and died after two days I don't think it was parvo. That happened a few months back. We are trying to find a vet but we live so far away from any vets. She's usually a very active dog. I have her in a box and she is just laying there. I have been trying to give her bread to absorb anything that she could have eaten but now I'm thinking it has to be a disease or virus or something is stuck in her intestine. I will keep updating.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a parvo litter before and it was god awful, they picked it up at the vets before their first shots. 
They had extreme fevers, laying around, mucusy bloody diarrhea, vomiting, and a very distinct, strong "sick" smell. Hard to describe. 
I don't think she has parvo. A lot of the viruses out there, the main symptom of them all is a high fever, and corona virus doesn't have a fever.
A lot of the sick puppies had no fever, to sub temps.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And I meant the eggs and milk to help settle her stomach.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So she used the bathroom this morning with no diarrhea but now she has it. I can't tell if there is blood but there is some red pieces


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It is good she is still eating - here is the number for the MSPCA in Boston near me - I am blessed with several options for 24-hour vet places, but the MSPCA staffs their lines well, 24/7, and they are always happy to help and answer as many questions as you can.

Angell Memorial Emergency: 617-522-7282 (press 1)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give the dog broth gelatin. Heat up 1 cup of broth a bit than add 1 packet of unflavored gelatin. Mix and let sit till it gels a bit.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

If she is still vomiting do not give her anything especially not milk. Dogs cannot digest milk. She will dehydrate faster. If there is something foreign, vomiting can cause more damage. Do you know if she has eaten any chicken poop? Does she chew on stuff....maybe even her toys?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like to disagree that they can't digest milk. The litters I have that get goat milk, versus the litters I have that don't, grow way faster. And my dogs will get obese on it. They definitely can digest it


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, goats milk is easier to digest. The fat molecules are smaller and there is less lactose. Most dogs are lactose intolerant. Milk mainly cows milk, can cause intestinal distress, like vomiting, gas, bloat and diarrhea. A small amount, as a treat, may be okay but for a lot of dogs even that can cause stomach upset. 

With a dog already having these kind of symptoms, milk of any kind would not be advisable.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Screams parvo to me. Get her to a vet asap and expect to pay a pretty penny and still possibly loose her! Sucks I have had several parvo puppies that have been exposed before I get them. It can have a 2 week incubation period.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

keep her warm and give water or the gelatin broth in very small amounts (teaspoon) every 30 minutes - you can give Kaopectate for the diarrhea - will also settle stomach some- I give 2/3 cc for a puppy that young - repeat with each loose stool- fluids are more important than food -


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I got ahold of a vet and he recommended giving her till tomorrow. He told me to give her peidalyte LA 200 .5 cc and plain yogurt after she keeps the peidalyte down for more than 4 hours.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She hasn't thrown up since around noon today so that's really good. She's had peidalyte, held that down and yogurt. I made her some plain rice and she won't eat it so I added and egg and she still won't eat. She's wagging her tail more. Still is just acting so pitiful. No where near how she normally is. She hasn't had diarrhea again but she hasn't pooped either. Her pee is normal she just want to sleep on her blanket in her crate with her stuffed duck. But she does walk through the house every once in a while.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

She won't have a normal poop until she eats something more solid - pedialyte and yogurt will be digested and pass mostly as urine - It does sound like she is getting better -


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm thinking she's not eating because her stomach is so sore from throwing up constantly. And she's so weak from being dehydrated but she's slowing getting stronger and trying to fight me off when I give her the peidalyte.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Her fighting you off is normal , a fight or flight reflex. But if she has the strength to do so , that is good.
I wouldn't force anything down if she can't keep it down. IV fluids would be best. Depending on the results of a X-ray , a barium treatment may be in order to see where the blockage is and what treatment would be needed. But since you can't get to a vet , i would keep food away , offer her water with electrolytes and plain yogurt. I wouldn't force her though , JMO. If she can't keep water down , she has a blockage and forcing her could cause more problems. You mentioned that there were tiny red pieces in her fecal ……can you think of anything she could have gotten into and ate ?
Or is it blood ? Can you palpate her belly to see if you can feel anything or is she too painful there ? Where did you get her and what vaccines if any did she have ? Is she coughing at all ? Temp lately ?
Gums pale or bright red or pink ? Eye color ? Was she with a bunch of puppies ? Could you contact other people who brought home puppies from her "group" and ask if others have the same symptoms and if they saw a vet and found out what it was ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't read your last post before posting , sorry 
So happy you got ahold of a vet !! Prayers she recovers quickly for you 
She is a cutie


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated. Sunday morning she was acting like herself but we went to the vets anyhow. It was a very long trip but he thinks she may have gotten ahold of some rancid food. I had some chicken feed go bad and I burned it but she might have gotten ahold of some that got scattered in the feed room. She's back to normal running and chewing up everything like puppies do! We are so happy!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is better.


----------

